# قصة شاب الكردي يصنع الطائرة في اقليم كردستان العراق



## hawler_rawand (12 مايو 2011)

شاب يصنع الطائرة في كردستان العراق
يعشق الشاب الكردي نريمان محمد صالح (30 سنة)، الطيران منذ صغره، وقام وهو في سن العشرين بصناعة طائرة صغيرة تطير بمحرك وتوجه لاسلكياً ، ونال بها إعجاب أصدقائه واقرأنه، لكنه لم يتوقف عند تلك التجربة، وواصل حتى تمكن من الطيران بطائرته الخاصة التي نجح بتصنيعها كما نجح في الطيران بها. 
عباس ابن فرناس.. نسخة كردية! 
ويؤكد نريمان الذي زارته "السومرية نيوز" في ورشته المتواضعة، في مدينة أربيل عاصمة إقليم كوردستان، والتي تكاد تخلو من إشارات إلى أنها خاصة بتصنيع الطائرات، أن "الرغبة بالطيران رافقته منذ صغره وبشكل جنوني، وكان يحول إي شيء تقع عليه يداه إلى ما يشبه الطائرة حتى أخذ أصدقاؤه يلقبونه بـ"نريمان الطيار". 
وبعدما كبر وأخذ يصر على صناعة طائرة وتجربة الطيران بها أخذ أصدقاؤه يلقبونه بـ"عباس ابن فرناس الكردي"، وهو كذلك بارع في تصليح السيارات ويعمل مع شقيقه لقمان، كلما توفر له المجال بورشتهما في الحي الصناعي باربيل. 
ويوضح الشاب نريمان في حديثه لـ"السومرية نيوز "، أن بدايته في صناعة الطائرات بدأت فعلا في عام 1997 عندما صنع نموذجاً خشبياً بالقياسات الطبيعية لطائرة شاهدها في احد الأفلام، مبيناً أنه استمر بالمحاولات حتى عام 2007 "عندما نجحت بمراسلة إحدى شركات صناعة الطائرات الأمريكية من خلال الانترنيت وحصلت على المخططات الأصلية للطائرة التي تمكنت من صناعتها لاحقاً والتي تعرف باسم (STOL 701) وهي طائرة لشخصين ثابتة الجناح يمكنها الإقلاع من المناطق الوعرة ومن مسافات قصيرة". 
ويشير نريمان إلى أن الشركة رفضت إعطائه المخططات إلا بعد حصولها على مبلغ تجاوز الأربعة آلاف دولار أمريكي دفعها لها. 
مراحل تصنيع" NAZ 82" 
ومع بداية عام 2009 أخذ الشاب نريمان وبعد حصوله على مخطط الطائرة يعمل ليل نهار على صنع طائرته التي قرر لاحقا، وبعد نجاحه، أن يطلق عليها اسم NAZ 82" " وهو اسم فتاة أحبها. 
ويمضي "نريمان" بشرح كيفية تصنيع طائرته "استخدمت في صناعة هذه الطائرة أكثر من 20 طبقة من الألمنيوم الذي يستخدم عادة في صناعة الطائرات التجارية، حتى يكون وزن الطائرة أكثر من 500 كلغم، وقمت باستيراد ذلك الألمنيوم من الخارج على حسابي". 
وبعد انتهائه من مرحلة صنع هيكل الطائرة، فكر في تعلم الطيران ومن ثم الشروع في كيفية تأمين المحرك وبقية أجزاء الطائرة. 
تعلم الطيران ولو في الصين! 
وبعد معرفة نريمان أن معظم شركات تعليم الطيران في دول المنطقة تتقاضى مبالغ خيالية وبسبب ضيق وضعه المالي، سافر إلى الصين ليقضي فيها نحو ثلاثة أشهر ويجمع أكثر من ثمانين ساعة طيران، ثم ليشد الرحال إلى تركيا من اجل تعلم الطيران في بيئة مشابهة لبيئة إقليم كردستان، وقضى فيها هي الأخرى شهراً ليعود إلى الإقليم بعد إن جمع أكثر من مئة ساعة طيران بين الصين وتركيا. 
وبعد عودته كان الشاب قد تمكن من تعلم الطيران، إلا أنه لا يملك من الطائرة سوى هيكلها. 
وبعد فترة جمع بعض المال وتمكن من شراء الإطارات الخاصة بالطائرة جلبها من تركيا بسعر جاوز الخمسة آلاف دولار أمريكي وربطها بالطائرة، وبقيت المشكلة الأكبر كيف يؤمن المحرك. 
محرك هدية من أحد رجال الأعمال 
وبعدما انتشرت أنباء الشاب الذي يعمل على صناعة طائرة ليطير بها في الإعلام المحلي، تلقى اتصالاً من أحد رجال الأعمال الأربيليين في الخارج في شهر أيلول في عام 2009 ليخبره باستعداده لتمويل مشروعه لشراء المحرك لطائرته. 
ويقول نريمان "استيقظت على رنين هاتفي الجوال لأجد اتصالاً من رقم مجهول يخبرني المتصل بأنه سيدفع تكاليف شراء المحرك على حسابه، وصرخت بعد المكالمة، سأطير أخيراً". 
ودفع الشاب مبلغ (350) ألف دولار الذي وصله على شكل دعم خاص ثمناً لمحرك الطائرة وهو من نوع (REX) وهو من المحركات الخاصة بالطائرات ذات المحرك الواحد ليقوم بربطه بالطائرة ويبدأ استعدادات الطيران. 
مدرج طائرات عسكري منعزل لتجربة الطائرة 
وبعد نجاحه بربط المحرك ببدن الطائرة والانتهاء من الأعمال اليدوية بقيت معضلة السماح له بالطيران الأول ورغم تقديمه كل التعهدات اللازمة لتأكيد سلامة الطائرة وقدرتها على الطيران، إلا أن سلطة الطيران المدني العراقية لم تسمح لـ"نريمان" بالطيران من مطار اربيل لوجود محاذير أمنية فضلا عن أن هذا الطيران وهو تجريبي قد يفشل في أي لحظة ويلحق إضرار بالمطار، فما كان من حكومة إقليم كردستان العراق ألا تخصيص مدرج "حرير" وهو عسكري قديم كانت الطائرات العراقية تستخدمه في السابق، ويقع خارج مدينة اربيل لتنفيذ التجربة. 
وذهب "نريمان" بطائرته إلى هناك واستطاع الإقلاع بها بنجاح والهبوط بسلام أكثر من مرة، ليكون بذلك أول شاب في كردستان العراق ينجح بصناعة طائرة والإقلاع بها بشكل سليم. 
وبعد أن نجح في تحقيق حلمه وتحويله إلى واقع، يأمل "نريمان" أن يتمكن من تصنيع المزيد من الطائرات في المستقبل، مؤكداً أنه يفضل البقاء والعمل في الإقليم، رغم تلقيه بعض العروض للعمل في الخارج لدى عدد من الشركات الخاصة بصناعة الطائرات. 
هل يفتتح الإقليم مصنعاً للطائرات؟ 
ويبدو أن فكرة الشاب "نريمان" التي حققت نجاحاً، تحظى بإعجاب محافظ أربيل المهندس نوزاد هادي الذي زاره في مراحل التصنيع في ورشته، وقدم له مساعدات لتحقيق مشروعه. 
ويقول محافظ اربيل لـ"السومرية نيوز " إن "حكومة الإقليم لديها كل الثقة في نريمان، وقد قدمت الحكومة المحلية بأربيل له دعماً مادياً ومعنوياً". 
ويضيف المحافظ ان الادارة المحلية كلما كانت ترى إصرار نريمان على الطيران، كانت تزداد بدورها ثقة وإصرار على مساعدته كونه يستحق كل الدعم"، مؤكدا ان "الحكومة المحلية ألان تسعى لتشجيعه على صناعة المزيد من هذه الطائرات التي يمكن استخدامها لحراسة الحدود أو الزراعة في رش المبيدات الزراعية أو حتى السياحة، من خلال استخدامها في جولات سياحية". 
بدورها تسعى وزارة الثقافة والشباب في حكومة الإقليم وبعد نجاح تجربة الطائرة، إلى احتضان التجارب الشبابية، من خلال دعم إقامة معارض علمية على نطاق واسع، كذلك دعم الكفاءات. 
نريمان ليس الوحيد 
ومع توفر فسحة جيدة من الأمان في إقليم كردستان في الأعوام الماضية، أخذت تظهر بعض المواهب المتفرقة هنا وهناك، فقد نجح أحد المواطنين من العاملين في مجال تصليح السيارات العام الماضي من تصنيع سيارة حديثة ولكن باعتماد تصميم سيارة قديمة تعود لبدايات القرن الماضي، وأخذ يجوب بها شوارع أربيل، بعدما تبرعت دائرة المرور بلوحة أرقام وتسجيلها له مجاناً. 
وقبله نجح شاب في صناعة سيارة جيب أطلق عليها اسم "هولير"
ويظل الأشهر من بين هؤلاء الموهوبين هو نريمان الذي لم يكمل سوى المرحلة المتوسطة من الدراسة ونجح بتعلم الانجليزية لمراسلة الشركات لتصنيع طائرته، وصنعها وهو ما دفع بوزارة الشباب المنحلة إلى اختياره كأفضل شاب لعامين متتاليين. 
وهذا الرابط فيها بعض المعلومات عن العمل:
http://www.zenith.aero/profile/Narimanfrokawan?xg_source=activity


----------



## hawler_rawand (12 مايو 2011)

احب اسمع ارائكم عن الموضوع.......شكرا


----------



## yassoub (12 مايو 2011)

عاشت الايادي ونتمنى ان نتعلم منك الكثير وياريت تنشر لنا ولو خطوات مبسطة لعمل طائرة صغيرة نتمنى لك الموفقية والنجاح دائما ياخي العزيز


----------



## hawler_rawand (12 مايو 2011)

صورة للطيارة


----------



## كوردستان (12 مايو 2011)

hawler_rawand قال:


> احب اسمع ارائكم عن الموضوع.......شكرا


 ده ست خوش 
نتمنى من الله للاخ ناريمان التوفيق 
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## hawler_rawand (13 مايو 2011)

دةستي توش خوش


----------



## عومان (14 مايو 2011)

hawler_rawand قال:


> دةستي توش خوش


 شكرا


----------



## عومان (14 مايو 2011)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## hawler_rawand (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا الك عومان


----------



## بدري علي (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 


بالتوفيق ان شاء الله...........


----------



## hawler_rawand (16 مايو 2011)

وعليكم السلام
وتوفيق الك كمان.......شكرا


----------



## hawler_rawand (21 مايو 2011)

هذا طيارة تم تجربتها بنجاح ...


----------



## hawler_rawand (21 مايو 2011)

hawler_rawand قال:


> هذا طيارة تم تجربتها بنجاح ...


 اصبح هذا شاب اول شاب العراقي وكردي يصتع طائرة


----------



## hawler_rawand (27 مايو 2011)

وهذا بعض الصورة لهذا الطائرة


----------



## Ausamabadi (11 يونيو 2011)

اتمنى لناريمان النجاح وانشاء الله تصنيع طائرات اخرى , لكنني أود أن اعرف أي نوع محرك بهذا السعر أنا أعرف بأن محرك rotax 912 وهو أفضل محرك مناسب لطائرته يباع بسعر 35 ألف يورو حيث لدي شركة تبيع قطع الطائرات والطائرات الخفيفة وأجهزة الملاحة


----------



## hawler_rawand (28 يونيو 2011)

ausamabadi قال:


> اتمنى لناريمان النجاح وانشاء الله تصنيع طائرات اخرى , لكنني أود أن اعرف أي نوع محرك بهذا السعر أنا أعرف بأن محرك rotax 912 وهو أفضل محرك مناسب لطائرته يباع بسعر 35 ألف يورو حيث لدي شركة تبيع قطع الطائرات والطائرات الخفيفة وأجهزة الملاحة


 اخي العزيز تادري تعرفي اكتر عن طريق الرابط الي مع الموضوع


----------



## hawler_rawand (28 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## ابن العميد (7 يوليو 2011)

كلام جميل جدا


----------



## hawler_rawand (5 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (29 أغسطس 2011)

همممممممممممم صور جيدة للطائرة ...


----------



## مازن الاعظمي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
تحية طيبة
اود ان اثمن العمل المبدع للاخ نريمان والعمل الجبار لصناعة طائرة كما وددت التعرف على الاخ نريمان
من خلال المنتدى ولكوني طيار مدني من بغداد كما اود البحث في موضوع الطائرة المصنعة علما اننا قد صنعنا طائرة ذو جناح ثابت واسمها صقر العراق يمكن البحث في الانترنيت وتعرف عليها .
وانني قد حاولت الاتصال بالاخ نريمان وذهبت الى اربيل والى مطار هرير الاربعاء 14 من هذا الشهر
ولم اعثر على اي طريقة للاتصال بك . ارجو التواصل والتعرف على بعضنا باقرب فرصة مع تمنياتنا للاخ نريمان بالتوفيق
وسلام عليكم اخوكم مازن


----------



## hawler_rawand (4 يناير 2012)

مازن الاعظمي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحية طيبة
> اود ان اثمن العمل المبدع للاخ نريمان والعمل الجبار لصناعة طائرة كما وددت التعرف على الاخ نريمان
> من خلال المنتدى ولكوني طيار مدني من بغداد كما اود البحث في موضوع الطائرة المصنعة علما اننا قد صنعنا طائرة ذو جناح ثابت واسمها صقر العراق يمكن البحث في الانترنيت وتعرف عليها .
> ...


شكرا اخي العزيز
والله انا كابن اربيل ماعندي علم بمكان اقامة و مكان العمل الاخ نريمان وحتى ارقام اتصال وايميل بس افضل اذا جئتي لاربيل تسال عن المحافضة اربيل لان سيادة المحافضة عندها معرفة كثير بطيار نريمان وانشاءالله راح يساعدونك
و اذا تكتبي في البحث في فيس بوك هذا 
*Nariman Frokawan*

*انشاءالله راح تلتقي بها*


----------

